

My Weekend with the Kindle 2 - Milansoc15
http://stephenwoicik.com/blog/2009/07/my-weekend-with-the-kindle-2/

======
unwind
Now, I don't know at all who this "Stephen Woicik" is, and didn't take the
time to find out ... Still, I found this passage annoying:

"One strange thing was even when the Kindle was “off” it still drained a
little power. Sliding the off button on the Kindle will generate the screen to
go to a picture of a famous author with a message telling you to slide the
power switch to turn the Kindle on. The screen never completely went blank.
Not a big deal for a device that lasts days on a single charge, but if you
want to conserve battery in a pinch it doesn’t help that there is no real way
to turn it off completely."

I thought the (well-publicized, main "new innovation" kind of thing) point of
the Kindle's e-ink display is that it _doesn't_ use any power while showing a
static image. So this particular complaint is probably not valid.

------
jgamman
proof reading mr woicik - it's your friend

